# Angus' balls



## angus_grant (30/6/14)

So a few people asked for the recipe for my spicy meatballs at the Qld case swap. 

Meatballs
680g minced beef
50g fresh breadcrumbs
120ml milk
1 lg egg lightly beaten
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
35g Parmesan cheese
2 tsp ground sea salt 
1 tsp freshly ground pepper
1 tbsp garlic granules
1 tbsp onion granules
2 tsp dried oregano 
2 tsp dried basil

Sauce:
575ml BBQ sauce (I use a spicy wood-smoked BBQ sauce)
235ml seedless raspberry jam (I use anothoth jam but any good quality jam)
1 tsp chilli powder

Take note of the tsp and tbsp!!!

BBQ or oven to 120 degrees. Any hotter and you melt a lot of the cheese out of the meatballs. Get a flat baking tin and line with foil. Makes cleaning up dead easy. 
Combine all the meatball ingredients in a bowl. Get your hands in there and mash it around. You want to make sure of a good distribution of the oregano and basil. Roll the meatballs into 2.5cm balls and place in baking tin. Make sure they don't touch each other. Cook for about 45 minutes 

While your balls are copping a grilling, bring the BBQ sauce, raspberry jam, and chilli powder to a simmer in frying pan. Keep stirring so things are combined and the jam doesn't bake onto the pan. Put the meatballs in the frying pan and toss through the sauce. Serve hot. 

Like a good beer, you want to keep a good balance between the sauce components. Don't be too tempted to crank the chilli up too much. You'll lose that nice sweetness up front that the jam gives. My breakfast balls had double chilli and I reckon that's about the limit before you start losing the jam sweetness. Don't forget the spicy woodsmoke BBQ sauce will a bit of a kick. 

I am wondering now whether I can increase volumes of sauce components but cook for longer to increase the intensity. Again, just like a beer recipe you always wanting to tweak it. 

Let me know if you enjoy my balls. More importantly, let me know if your wife enjoys my balls.


----------



## Yob (30/6/14)

I mentioned your balls to the missus just now and she says it sounds like your balls are tasty.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/6/14)

These were amazeballs. Probably the bestmanfood in the world. The sauce is devine.


----------



## surly (30/6/14)

These sound worth trying, I am starting to get a taste for American bbq stuffs.


----------



## angus_grant (30/6/14)

I made these for family party and we finished the meatballs off so a mate grabbed some crackers and hoed into the left over sauce. 
Just a real nice combination between the sweet of the jam and spice of the BBQ sauce and chilli. 
I got the base recipe from a BBQ book so it's not completely my recipe.
But they were certainly my balls everyone nibbled on Saturday.


----------



## mr_wibble (1/7/14)

Any reason why it's _dried_ onions && garlic ?

These are (relatively expensive) products I don't usually have on hand.
Maybe I'll just substitute fresh and report back. Although woolworthless is out of Australian garlic this time of year anyway.


----------



## Batz (1/7/14)

Loved your balls the other night Angus, my fingers got all sticky but.


----------



## Parks (1/7/14)

Without question having your balls in my mouth was the highlight of the night.

Something to be said when it takes a good 10 seconds to get all the sauce off your fingers :icon_drool2:


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/14)

While this wasn't the first time I had Angus' balls in my mouth, it was as sticky and delicious as I remembered it.


----------



## angus_grant (1/7/14)

No idea why it's dried. I've certainly had fresh onion and garlic in meatballs before. I guess they were normal sized meatballs though.

The granules are probably smaller than I can manage to dice. Might be the reason. 

The sticky jam is what makes this sauce!! ::drool::


----------



## angus_grant (1/7/14)

I also just realised that in the Recent Threads my thread title "Angus' Balls" is being displayed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/7/14)

It's not uncommon for you to have your balls on display Angus


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/14)

Onion powder and garlic powder is pretty common in a lot of US BBQ type recipes. Especially in dry rubs.


----------



## Smokomark (1/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> It's not uncommon for you to have your balls on display Angus


Obviously a student of yours eh Liam


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/7/14)

they never touch though. that bit is important!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

Batz said:


> Loved your balls the other night Angus, my fingers got all sticky but.


lol.


----------



## angus_grant (1/7/14)

My balls might be improved by a slight dry rub!!

Oh, and Stu, I have been dreaming a bit with my last few post counts. Some nice Ducati numbers. 990, 996, 998. I think my favourite would be a white 748 though... Have to win some cash before I can afford a Ducati though.

And this post bring me to 999.


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/14)

Cmon Angus, stay on topic. Your balls.


----------



## angus_grant (1/7/14)

My balls would love to be straddling a bright yellow Ducati 999. It would probably be a bit sticky as well.


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/14)

Come on mate. Just trying to have an honest conversation and you keep going below the belt.


----------



## Not For Horses (1/7/14)

And here I was expecting to find a Mongolian soup recipe.


----------



## browndog (1/7/14)

Well, that's enough for me, I am going to try Angus' Balls this weekend.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/14)

Reminds me of a Jimmy Fallon and Eddie Vedder skit/song.......


----------



## bradsbrew (3/10/14)

Got Angus' balls on the BBQ right now.


----------



## bradsbrew (3/10/14)

Not long noow


----------



## Mardoo (3/10/14)

Would those be the anti-grav Spaceballs?


----------



## bradsbrew (3/10/14)

Yep best to cook Angus' balls upside down.


----------



## bradsbrew (3/10/14)

Yep best to cook Angus' balls upside down.


----------



## angus_grant (4/10/14)

Oh man, now I'm hungry for my own balls. 

Maybe tomorrow night. Got some new sauces to try out.


----------



## iJosh (4/10/14)

bradsbrew said:


> These were amazeballs. Probably the bestmanfood in the world. The sauce is devine.


You mention 'amazeballs' and 'divine' alongside 'manfood'. Does anyone else see a problem here??


----------



## bigmacthepunker (5/10/14)

Look like a winning recipe there Angus. Looks like a nice treat to take to brew club, Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Seaquebrew (5/10/14)

Enjoying some now with a wheat beer watching the Northern Pride win

Good game, unbelievable recipe

Balls smoked during cooking on BBQ

Thank you Angus, outstanding

Cheers


----------



## angus_grant (7/10/14)

I have been thinking smoking my own balls may be the next level!

Again, my wife bought me a BBQ book for my birthday so she deserves 130% of the praise. Recipe based on "500 BBQ bites" written by Paul kirk. Some ripping recipes in there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/10/14)

You could BBQ your balls......


----------



## Batz (14/12/14)

I'm going to do some Angus Balls Xmas Day.

Ho, ho, ho!


----------



## angus_grant (14/12/14)

Got a smoker last week and am looking forward to smoking my balls. 
Next level!


----------



## chubbytaxman (14/12/14)

Angus' balls ... and .. special sauce ..
The mind boggles ... bahahahahaha


----------



## Batz (14/12/14)

chubbytaxman said:


> Angus' balls ... and .. special sauce ..
> The mind boggles ... bahahahahaha


I can tell you that after having Angus's balls in your mouth, your fingers will be all sticky with sauce. You can't wipe it off with napkins it just doesn't work , your best off just liking it off your fingers.
We all do it at Queensland swaps.


----------



## angus_grant (15/12/14)

My balls go pretty quickly at the swaps. Always a bit of sauce left over for licking.

I only made one batch for the summer swap and they only lasted one run up the line. Will be making 2 lots for the winter swap. One lot of balls is never enough for these greedy Qld'rs...


----------



## BadSeed (15/12/14)

That sauce would also be good on some chicken wings.
I might see if the Mrs is interested some cock and balls at the weekend.


----------



## razz (15/12/14)

BadSeed said:


> That sauce would also be good on some chicken wings.
> I might see if the Mrs is interested some cock and balls at the weekend.


Most likely she will cook them first!


----------



## Batz (21/12/14)

I made a batch of these to take to a Xmas party last night, they turned out really well and everyone loved them.
Thanks for sharing Angus! :super: I'm sure I'll be making these again soon.

Batz


----------



## angus_grant (21/12/14)

It makes me happy at my balls are enjoyed by so many people at xmas.


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

He who gives shall receive.


----------



## Superoo (21/12/14)

thanks heaps for the recipe, will report back,

be nice to pack them in some sort of little bag...


----------



## chubbytaxman (11/2/15)

Ok .. I *gotta* give these a go ...
Might whip up a batch for the next Brew Club meat meet.
Might impale Angus'Balls on toothpicks tho ...
Serve 'em up with the sauce as an accompaniment ... Hmmmm


----------



## angus_grant (11/2/15)

If you can get toothpicks used, doing better than better than the bloody Qld swap grubs. They just grab my saucy balls in their hands and mung out.

I wish they were more gentle with my balls sometimes....


----------



## lukiferj (11/2/15)

Oh good. This joke is still going... Carry on :blink:


----------



## madpierre06 (13/2/15)

Should serve them up in little waxproof sacs, maybe two at a time to save double dipping.


----------

